

Post-Japan earthquake/tsunami, blogs fill niches not addressed anywhere else - davidryal
http://importantmedia.org/blog/2011/03/13/bright-spots-in-a-dark-time-this-is-why-we-do-this/
told through a specific example, then generalized to broader issues surrounding blogging.
======
Cogito1729
"Zach tracked down a reliable source and put together as comprehensive a
report as possible under the circumstances, and got it live immediately. The
comments speak for themselves, but to save you the click and scroll, by all
accounts, this simple act saved hundreds of people hours and hours of worry."

------
davidryal
.. told through the specific example of one particular story, then generalized
out to the blogging experience.

